# All DVR's Must be connected to same switcher



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

It seems I ran into a little bit of a problem. If i have connected sets of DVRs to a switcher and a set to anothter switcher the first set can't see the second set. Anyway around withour rewiring ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you referring to an ethernet switch, and to whole-home service (aka MRV)?
Give us a bit more information about your system, receiver and DVR model numbers, how they are connected, etc. Specifically we need to know if you are using DECA and coax networking (and you are referring to either LNB's or SWM8/16 multiswitches), or if you are referring to ethernet connectivity.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I am going to assume that by "switcher" you mean SWM style multi switches and by "see each other" you mean appear on the whole home menu..

The only way to bridge the network connections (the Ethernet over coax signal) between two independant SWM networks is to use two cinema connection kits to attach them to a central router or Ethernet hub/switch. Using the wired version, each CCK would need a coax connection (one on each SWM network), and the Ethernet side of each CCK would plug into a router, hub or switch. Using the wireless version, the CCKs can be attached in line with a receiver from each SWM network and connected to the same router, hub, switch or wireless access point.


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Are you referring to an ethernet switch, and to whole-home service (aka MRV)?
> Give us a bit more information about your system, receiver and DVR model numbers, how they are connected, etc. Specifically we need to know if you are using DECA and coax networking (and you are referring to either LNB's or SWM8/16 multiswitches), or if you are referring to ethernet connectivity.


Sorry, let me clarify, All of my HD DVR's are connected by ethernet, I am not using Deca, by switcher I meant Ethernet Switch. The 3 HD DVR's connected to one ethernet switch do not see the other DVRs connected to another ethernet switch...The Dvrs are HR20's and HR21's


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Are the two switches connected to the same network? if so you may try resetting your local network and or Receivers.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

ljg1118 said:


> Sorry, let me clarify, All of my HD DVR's are connected by ethernet, I am not using Deca, by switcher I meant Ethernet Switch. The 3 HD DVR's connected to one ethernet switch do not see the other DVRs connected to another ethernet switch...The Dvrs are HR20's and HR21's


are the 2 network switches uplinked to one another?


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Are the two switches connected to the same network? if so you may try resetting your local network and or Receivers.


Yes, I treid all that no help


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> are the 2 network switches uplinked to one another?


I am not sure what you mean


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

can you explain how your network is connected?

I would guess you have a router, and you've said you have 2 switches
if you layout some more specifics we should be able to come up with how they should all be connected

are the switches 10/100 or gig? are the lan ports on your router 100 or gig?
do you have any link between the switches or the switches and router (be carefull don't make any loops)


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You may also wish to check the other receivers and see if the whole connected 
(selected from) the remote menu on each receiver is still allowed or has been changed in the settings.

Just a thought


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Basic stuff:

How are the 2 ethernet switches connected (directly via a single Ethernet cable, or via 2 cables run to a router or other switch)?

Go to the receivers, bring up the menu, and select Test/info then More Info, and scroll down to the receivers' IP addresses. They should all be the same except for the last 3 digits. IOW, xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy where the xxx.xxx.xxx is the same on all receivers, and the yyy is different. If not, post the differences.


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> Basic stuff:
> 
> How are the 2 ethernet switches connected (directly via a single Ethernet cable, or via 2 cables run to a router or other switch)?
> 
> Go to the receivers, bring up the menu, and select Test/info then More Info, and scroll down to the receivers' IP addresses. They should all be the same except for the last 3 digits. IOW, xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy where the xxx.xxx.xxx is the same on all receivers, and the yyy is different. If not, post the differences.


The router is connected to Ethernet Switch 1 by single ethernet cable, Swicth 1 is connected to switch 2 by single ethernet cable..I wll check the IP addresses when I get home later. Thanks all for your help


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ljg1118 said:


> The router is connected to Ethernet Switch 1 by single ethernet cable, Swicth 1 is connected to switch 2 by single ethernet cable..I wll check the IP addresses when I get home later. Thanks all for your help


As long as both switches are really just switches (and not routing), that should work. Basically the DVRs all need to be on the same LAN with the same subnet mask (e.g., 255,255,255,0).


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Recivers match IP addresses except for last 3 numbers(static), subnet masks match exactly, default gateway match, as does DNS. I am really scratching my head on this. STB Services Port on all reveivers state N/A (202)


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

ljg1118 said:


> The Recivers match IP addresses except for last 3 numbers(static), subnet masks match exactly, default gateway match, as does DNS. I am really scratching my head on this. STB Services Port on all reveivers state N/A (202)


Could you tell us the make and model of your switches and your router? Thanks!


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

Switches are HP 1410-24G Procurve. Router is Lynksys BEFSR41.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

ljg1118 said:


> Switches are HP 1410-24G Procurve. Router is Lynksys BEFSR41.


I just wanted to make sure the switches you had were no-config models.

Do any of the IP addresses begin with 169.254.x.x?


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I just wanted to make sure the switches you had were no-config models.
> 
> Do any of the IP addresses begin with 169.254.x.x?


No IP addresses begin with that


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just re-checked the cabling and the router is feeding switch 1 by ethernet cable, and switch 2 by a seperate output and ethernet cable...outputs 1 and 3.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So, if you look at the PlayLists on the receivers connected to Switch 2, they all see each other and all the receivers on Switch 1 see each other, correct?

- Merg


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> So, if you look at the PlayLists on the receivers connected to Switch 2, they all see each other and all the receivers on Switch 1 see each other, correct?
> 
> - Merg


Yes exactly, all receivers on switch 1 see each other and their respective playlists, all receivers on switch 2 see each other and their respective playlists but receivers on switch 1 don't see receivers on switch 2 or their playlists and vice versa


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I had the same problem with a BEFSR41. All devices had to be on the same physical switch to see each other. The problem went away when I used my Actionteq Q1000 modem for the router and put in a GBit workgroup switch off of the Q1000 to give me more connectivity along with a second D-Link switch off of the same Q1000 to provide POE for a remote access point. The BEFSR41 is now sitting on the shelf


----------



## erpbridge (Apr 23, 2009)

DVRs and receivers do not need to be on the same physical switch. They do, however, need to be on the same physical leg of the network, and within the same subnet. Network equipment does not have to be made by the same manufacturer, it can be different vendor for all pieces. 

I am presuming your network setup, as indicated above, is as follows:

Router port 1 -> Switch 1 -> DVR1
Router port 3 -> Switch 2 -> DVR2

Go into the Network setup on the DVRs. What are the IP addresses and subnet masks displayed on each? (Also, I am presuming they are setup for automatic configuration, in which they are being automatically provided their network information.)

What we want to do is make sure the DVRs are in the same subnet. Typically, the only difference you would see is the subnet is the same on both (255.255.255.0) to allow for a network 253 devices large (usually, much more than a typical residence needs), and the devices themselves will only differ in the last number of the IP address, and at that, usually only a few numbers apart.

We may also be dealing with some sort of VLAN configuration issue on the BEFSR41 router, in which it isolates traffic coming in each port of the router's local-area side interface into a separate VLAN... but this is typically non-standard and intentionally setup by the end user. However, lets try verifying basic network addressing first before moving into higher level problems.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

erpbridge said:


> DVRs and receivers do not need to be on the same physical switch. They do, however, need to be on the same physical leg of the network, and within the same subnet. Network equipment does not have to be made by the same manufacturer, it can be different vendor for all pieces.


I am by far not a networking guru, but my HR24 and HR20 are connected to two different switches manufactured by two different vendors and they see each other perfectly.

As you stated, they are on the same network and subnet.


----------



## ljg1118 (Aug 23, 2006)

erpbridge said:


> DVRs and receivers do not need to be on the same physical switch. They do, however, need to be on the same physical leg of the network, and within the same subnet. Network equipment does not have to be made by the same manufacturer, it can be different vendor for all pieces.
> 
> I am presuming your network setup, as indicated above, is as follows:
> 
> ...


See above


----------

